# Looks like Yngwie is on the toilet again...



## guitarfan85 (Feb 9, 2015)

I say hes on the toilet because he will be crapping out a new album soon

Blabbermouth reports that Yngwie is "hard at work" on a new album. He says he may again do vocals, as well as his hired keyboardist, Nick Marino. (I have Nicks album, freedom has no price, its pretty good actually). But yngwie on vocals makes me embarrassed to call myself a fan of his.

It seems that lately yngwie has been trying to save himself some money, by half-assing everything, and I feel its only hurting him. He has burned all his bridges in the past to the point where no one wants to work for him anymore.

What he needs first and foremost is to hire a real manager, and give his wife the boot. Shes almost as bad as sharon osbourne. He needs to hire a professional record producer. He needs to hire a really go permanent singer. He just uses everybody like they are expendable, then tosses them aside when he's done with them. He needs a singer to not only sing, but to write some good lyrics. I can only hear songs about doomsday so many times. He has literally been rehashing lyrics and riffs for years now. I can write a book about all of this but I won't now.

It seems that hes so cemented in his way, being surrounded by "yes" men all the time, that he feels everything he does is gold. When in fact hes been producing rehashed rubbish now every since the Attack!! Album. That's not only my opinion, that is the majority of yngwie fans who have been fans for a while now. The newer fans praise him.

I didn't start this thread to bash yngwie, but just to state my opinions, to predict that his new album will be nothing new or different, and mostly, I want to hear what you guys think!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Feb 9, 2015)

Reading the topic title I thought that he was broke once again.
Glad he's not.
And I won't predict the quality of an album before release, since many artists made crap then good albums.


----------



## beneharris (Feb 9, 2015)

If you're still looking for Yngwie to do something different, my guess is you're gonna be waiting a while. He is unabashedly Yngwie, and that isn't gonna change.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> I say hes on the toilet because he will be crapping out a new album soon



Here have some rep.


----------



## thrsher (Feb 9, 2015)

i thought owens did a killer job on the two records he did with him


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 9, 2015)

Wow, I'm just getting around to listening to Spellbound. The production is terrible, and Yngwie really can't hack it as a lead vocalist. He's a phenomenal guitarist and competent bassist...he should just stick to what he's good at.

I really wish he would've kept Ripper Owens around. That was a great match.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't look at or care about rep. Put a piece tape where the rep part is so you cant see it. I look at posts and reply to them as I express my opinion. Go cheerlead somewhere else. This isn't facebook. If you have nothing to contribute to the topic, then save your finger movements and don't type anything

I make these predictions because it appears that yngwie is using the same, cheap/cost cutting method that he used on the last album. Its no argument that his production and material is sub-par. The real question is, how can you possibly expect anything different from yngwie? He will most likely using outdated drum machines from the 80's. He's too stubborn to hire a singer and since he's done the vocals for the last album, I can't see him going back to hiring a singer. Which is ashamed because he's had some great singers. But it seems he doesn't like sharing the credit with anybody else.

Which leads me to believe, that yngwie is cutting costs so he WONT go broke. Hell, he's selling his strats on eBay left and right.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 9, 2015)

thrsher said:


> i thought owens did a killer job on the two records he did with him



Ripper is indeed awesome, however I'm not sure he fit with yngwies style. A few songs with him singing, I couldn't stomach. Like axe to grind.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> I don't look at or care about rep. Put a piece tape where the rep part is so you cant see it. I look at posts and reply to them as I express my opinion. Go cheerlead somewhere else. This isn't facebook. If you have nothing to contribute to the topic, then save your finger movements and don't type anything
> 
> I make these predictions because it appears that yngwie is using the same, cheap/cost cutting method that he used on the last album. Its no argument that his production and material is sub-par. The real question is, how can you possibly expect anything different from yngwie? He will most likely using outdated drum machines from the 80's. He's too stubborn to hire a singer and since he's done the vocals for the last album, I can't see him going back to hiring a singer. Which is ashamed because he's had some great singers. But it seems he doesn't like sharing the credit with anybody else.
> 
> Which leads me to believe, that yngwie is cutting costs so he WONT go broke. Hell, he's selling his strats on eBay left and right.



I'll get right on that... and put my _piece tape_ somewhere. 

Yngwie hasn't had an album chart anywhere outside of Japan in 25 years. Where do you expect him to get money for some mega producer to do his next album? Its not gonna happen. At best he is selling tens of thousands of albums nowadays - not millions. That means the purse strings are tightened.

So he took matters into his own hands. Everything he does, he has complete control over. Its his studio. His music. His record label. His rules. If you don't like it, that's too bad. Any musician would love to have complete control over their art and their wallet. Furthermore, I'd rather a world with an Yngwie produced album than no Yngwie at all. I'm not the person wasting keystrokes by complaining that maestro is going back in the studio. I'm excited to hear him burn some more!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 9, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I'll get right on that... and put my _piece tape_ somewhere.
> 
> Yngwie hasn't had an album chart anywhere outside of Japan in 25 years. Where do you expect him to get money for some mega producer to do his next album? Its not gonna happen. At best he is selling tens of thousands of albums nowadays - not millions. That means the purse strings are tightened.
> 
> So he took matters into his own hands. Everything he does, he has complete control over. Its his studio. His music. His record label. His rules. If you don't like it, that's too bad. Any musician would love to have complete control over their art and their wallet. Furthermore, I'd rather a world with an Yngwie produced album than no Yngwie at all. I'm not the person wasting keystrokes by complaining that maestro is going back in the studio. I'm excited to hear him burn some more!



Ok, there are self produced albums here on SSO from some kids bedroom using audacity that sounds better than his albums. (OK maybe not audacity, but you get the point). I think yngwie stopped playing huge shows after 1998'ish, so yeah almost 20 years.

I'm a huge yngwie fan, he's my favorite guitarist. But his unwillingness to let other musicians/engineers into his life, his stubbornness and unwillingness to listen to music other than Paganini and his own songs, make his decline in revenue over the years very apparent. Sure you can blame it part on the grunge movement and also pirating music illegally, but many people are simply DONE with him.

He's rehashing the same riffs and lyrics over and over. His playing standing next to cranked Marshall stacks for 30 years with no hearing protection has damaged his hearing therefore what he thinks sounds good, sounds like muddy over compressed garbage tone and production that pretty much EVERYBODY would agree with. His refusal to compose a solo to fit a given song has resulted in every single solo sounding the same. Sure he's one of the best at improv, but when your closed minded to other musical avenues, that improve is going to be EXTREMELY repetitive, which it has. The drum tempos he uses are partially to blame for that. Its either.....dooka dokka dooka dokka or dooka dooka dokka dooka dooka dooka dokka. Those rthyms kind of "warrant" the same type of solos. But when your stuck in the 80's, those were the main drum patterns of the day that the majority of songs were built upon. All of this stuff is fine in its own right, but the thing is that yngwie believes his latest material is better than ever!! What a joke. He's simply rehashing his classic material over and over so how is that better than ever when he's relying on old material and calling it new?

His voice? Terrible. Nicks voice? Meh. Get a decent singer. Sell one of your 4 Ferraris and straighten everything out. If your purse is that tight, then realize what it is that your doing wrong and fix it. But, that's like talking to a brick wall because him and his wife wont listen to any outside influence. They think everything he does is gold and blame album sales on music pirating, and don't take blame for putting out the same rubbish over again.

Sure its his studio and his everything but we all know April is the driving force behind it all. He has a record label out for 7 years with only ONE artist signed to it. He supposedly has all this new fender gear coming out........ Where is it?!?!?! He has a new live CD and DVD out..........in Japan! And soon to be Australia. Spellbound on disc only in Japan!? He assumes everyone uses iTunes.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2015)

*I'm sick to death of people saying we've made 11 albums that sounds exactly the same. In fact, we've made 12 albums that sound exactly the same.* 
- Angus Young, circa 1995

As an Acca Dacca fan, I'm not complaining about that either. If Yngwie is your fav guitarist, you would know that this is his gig. Its what he does. The formula hasn't changed in 30 years. He's not a versatile guitarist - he has a signature sound and works to his strengths. I don't want Acca Dacca playing ballads and I don't want Yngwie trying out some Pop-Punk.


----------



## pwsusi (Feb 9, 2015)

Yngwie is a great player; the first handful of albums were game changers. After that IMO it became repetitive and boring. He remains a great player and has been throughout his career, but it doesn't sound like there has been as much effort going into the records (everything from production to song writing to solos). I don't expect a new record to be something completely different from him in terms of overall style or composition, and have no problem with him sticking to the same basic neo-classical thing as that's what he does best. But that being said I would hope for songs that are somewhat memorable or differentiate them from songs on other records; instead it all sounds regurgitated. 

I say he should hire a good producer, collaborate on the song writing, cool it with the improvisation and focus on writing solos that are memorable and fit the songs....and bring back Jeff Scott Soto!


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 9, 2015)

Wait, Yngwie is doing vocals now? I like the guy but I haven't kept up with his stuff, the last thing I heard was UNLEASH THE FOOKIN FURY.

Is he as bad at vocals as Uli Roth?


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 9, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Wait, Yngwie is doing vocals now? I like the guy but I haven't kept up with his stuff, the last thing I heard was UNLEASH THE FOOKIN FURY.
> 
> Is he as bad at vocals as Uli Roth?



No - he's not that bad, but he is not that good either.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 9, 2015)

pwsusi said:


> Yngwie is a great player; the first handful of albums were game changers. After that IMO it became repetitive and boring. He remains a great player and has been throughout his career, but it doesn't sound like there has been as much effort going into the records (everything from production to song writing to solos). I don't expect a new record to be something completely different from him in terms of overall style or composition, and have no problem with him sticking to the same basic neo-classical thing as that's what he does best. But that being said I would hope for songs that are somewhat memorable or differentiate them from songs on other records; instead it all sounds regurgitated.
> 
> I say he should hire a good producer, collaborate on the song writing, cool it with the improvisation and focus on writing solos that are memorable and fit the songs....and bring back Jeff Scott Soto!



I agree completely. Since he did pioneer the style its good enough for me if he kept doing neoclassical metal, if he didn't pioneer it I wouldn't even give him a chance. Honestly I can't even listen to any other neoclassical bands, except maybe symphony x. but if hes going to remain neoclassical, he needs to raise the bar even higher and like you said, create memoravle songs and solos. Hes at the top of his game which is neoclassical, but he plays the same arpeggios (sloppily mind you) over and over. It doesnt look like hes going to allow any kind if outside influence for a long time.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 9, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I really wish he kept Jeff Scott Soto around. That was a great match.


 
Fixed.


----------



## DLG (Feb 10, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> Wait, Yngwie is doing vocals now? I like the guy but I haven't kept up with his stuff, the last thing I heard was UNLEASH THE FOOKIN FURY.
> 
> Is he as bad at vocals as Uli Roth?




He has his keyboard player and bassist do the vocals live now. dude must be broke, because I don't see another reason not to hire a lead vocalist. 

His last listenable album was Alchemy.


----------



## DerBomber (Feb 10, 2015)

I read an interview with the Johansson brothers couple of months ago, evidently they had been discussing with Yngwie about making a new album. Jens said that it would happen only if he'd be a part of the songwriting process...guess that's out of the question : )


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 10, 2015)

If he is doing it all himself now, his own studio, label, etc etc then regardless what you think of his stuff he is prob making more money now selling LESS than he ever did at his height in the 80's.

And I always had a soft spot for Yngwie too, how can you not he's a legend


----------



## varjao (Feb 10, 2015)

Yngwie seems to be lazy and cheap, because that's the only reason for him to be putting all this crap out there in the last 10 or 15 years.

The talent is there, for sure. He's one of those guys who changed the scenario, I put him in the same league as Hendrix, Van Halen. I'm not comparing styles or who is better than who, just saying that after them, everything had their influence in some way. After Malmsteen every metal that has some classical on it has his touch.

I'm a big fan and I have a strat custom made with his pickups and scalloped. As a fan I really want him to put something really great, I know he's capable but I lost my hopes. He seems to be ok with what he makes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll always enjoy Yngwie's playing. Not so much his music, but in small doses, he is an undeniably impressive player, at least at doing his own thing. I love his Strats too, I'll have to get another one some day.





Where are you now?

Yngwie with a good singer can knock em out though

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5DASCGxJnU


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 10, 2015)

But I think he is brainwashed by his wife April. She deletes comments on Facebook and has YouTube accounts banned and/or terminated if the comment is not praising and worshipping yngwie 100%. I've left a comment on a video on yngwies official Facebook page; I didn't bash him or say anything terrible, I just asked if he was going to have his album professional produced by someone outside, and my comment was deleted 5 minutes later. Also I a permanently unable to leave a comment. So if yngwie was by some chance curious about his fans opinions, and decided to read some comments, he would only see the ones that are worshipping him; the positive ones. So that he is constantly surrounded by "yes" men, and believe he can do no wrong.

No ones asking him to do a country album, or a jazz album, were just suggesting he could benefit from some outside help to make his music sound better and fresh instead of muddy and rehashed.


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 10, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> But I think he is brainwashed by his wife April.



After reading Tenger's book "As Above So Below", you're definitely not the only one to think that.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> I've left a comment on a video on yngwies official Facebook page; I didn't bash him or say anything terrible, I just asked if he was going to have his album professional produced by someone outside, and my comment was deleted 5 minutes later. Also I a permanently unable to leave a comment.



I can't figure out how that could have been offensive to Yngwie... I mean, he has self produced his albums for over 15 years.  Did you ever stop to think that maybe - just maybe - that he is happy with his production and style? Your opinion is just that. But it his work. I like his solo stuff and I will continue to purchase it as long as he releases it. But Bob Rock is not going to be getting a call any time soon.


----------



## asher (Feb 10, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I can't figure out how that could have been offensive to Yngwie... I mean, he has self produced his albums for over 15 years.  Did you ever stop to think that maybe - just maybe - that he is happy with his production and style? Your opinion is just that. But it his work. I like his solo stuff and I will continue to purchase it as long as he releases it. But Bob Rock is not going to be getting a call any time soon.



So what if he is?

It's a completely harmless, mundane comment. Even if the answer is "fvck no dude, I DO WHAT I WANT", it's a perfectly sensibly phrased question that definitely does not warrant deletion or comment bannination


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 10, 2015)

tbh its a free world he is entitled to hate Yngwie self production over the last decade and comment as such on Yngwie personal youtube channel BUT same goes for Yngwie or his wife or whoever runs his channels or online content to remove the comment and/or ban him. Imo its kinda childish on both sides but its hardly an internet scandal, I mean what else is the internet for other than porn if not for average Joe's to critique and pass judgement on talented or famous celebrities and their work and for those same celebs to hate on the criticism and randomly alienate their fans with online bans?! I LOVE THE INTERNET!! GOD BLESS IT!!!


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2015)

asher said:


> So what if he is?
> 
> It's a completely harmless, mundane comment. Even if the answer is "fvck no dude, I DO WHAT I WANT", it's a perfectly sensibly phrased question that definitely does not warrant deletion or comment bannination



Its a completely harmless and mundane comment to you (or me). But if I build furniture for a living and someone asks when I am going to get an Ikea catalog to furnish my home, I would be offended.


----------



## GoldenEagle0308 (Feb 10, 2015)

Yngwie was an innovator, but now he's boring. He's still an amazing guitarist, but everything sounds the same. Also, his singing sucks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 10, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> Which leads me to believe, that yngwie is cutting costs so he WONT go broke. Hell, he's selling his strats on eBay left and right.



As is Jeff Waters. He's constantly posting about something of his he's selling on eBay. Don't see anyone bagging on him over that, but I don't really look for it.


----------



## Louis Cypher (Feb 10, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Its a completely harmless and mundane comment to you (or me). But if I build furniture for a living and someone asks when I am going to get an Ikea catalog to furnish my home, I would be offended.



Plus posting that comment directly to one of the guitar world's most notoriously hot headed short tempered arrogant self obsessed musicians about how he is actually no good at something he has decided for some years he is good enough to do, I think even if you were actually Richie Blackmore you would still have got a smack down for poking the bear (and unleashing the fury! Arf arf!!) like that!


----------



## pwsusi (Feb 10, 2015)

> Yngwie was an innovator, but now he's boring. He's still an amazing guitarist, but everything sounds the same. Also, his singing sucks.


This pretty much sums it up nicely in just a few short sentences.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 10, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> I can't figure out how that could have been offensive to Yngwie... I mean, he has self produced his albums for over 15 years.  Did you ever stop to think that maybe - just maybe - that he is happy with his production and style? Your opinion is just that. But it his work. I like his solo stuff and I will continue to purchase it as long as he releases it. But Bob Rock is not going to be getting a call any time soon.



Yngwie has been selling his beloved guitar collection piece by piece for a few years now. Combined with managing and self producing everything, combined with lack of pressed cd's and reliance on digital downloads, all is very evident of him hurting for cash.(to me) Yet it doesn't seem he's willing to look in the mirror, look past his stubornness and ask what's gone wrong? im sure he would blame it 100% on pirating music, and not blame it on the fact hes been producing sub par material.

Does anybody actually believe spellbound is his best album?


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 10, 2015)

I'd love to see him get back with the johansson bros and write something as a band but I think Stratovarius is the closest thing we'll ever have to that.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 10, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> Does anybody actually believe spellbound is his best album?



I don't think anyone claimed it to be.


----------



## redstone (Feb 10, 2015)

Yngwie is kind of like that dad you hate because he's super has-been and yet far more awesome than you might ever be.


----------



## Quantumface (Feb 10, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> No - he's not that bad, but he is not that good either.


T4CTF061EDY



I always thought he owned the vocals here.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 10, 2015)

In fairness, singing Hendrix songs ain't saying much. I do like the G3 performance though. 



DLG said:


> His last listenable album was Alchemy.


 
I'm a little less forgiving and go as far as say Eclipse was the last I enjoyed. Everything between up to Alchemy except Concerto Suite (which ruled) has a few odd songs I like, but never on a full album listen. 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> As is Jeff Waters. He's constantly posting about something of his he's selling on eBay. Don't see anyone bagging on him over that, but I don't really look for it.


 
Jeff Waters is far more approachable than Yngwie during the 80s. Though Yngwie has been more on the friendlier fun side in the last decade. He's certainly not like Richie Blackmore in terms of high level douchieness.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 10, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Jeff Waters is far more approachable than Yngwie during the 80s. Though Yngwie has been more on the friendlier fun side in the last decade. He's certainly not like Richie Blackmore in terms of high level douchieness.



Well, Jeff is Canadian, so what would he be if he was a dingleberry in the "nicest country on Earth", which tbh, when Canadians tell me this, I get instant douche vibes from them. Odd...

Anyways, Jeff was also more approachable in terms of technique as well back then. Not a knock on Jeff, but it's probably a tad humbling.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 11, 2015)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> In fairness, singing Hendrix songs ain't saying much. I do like the G3 performance though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you can go as far as eclipse then you can certainly go as far as fire and ice, no?


----------



## asher (Feb 11, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Its a completely harmless and mundane comment to you (or me). But if I build furniture for a living and someone asks when I am going to get an Ikea catalog to furnish my home, I would be offended.



... but on *YouTube*? Even any internet medium? That's going a little far even for someone with a notorious temper...


----------



## varjao (Feb 11, 2015)

There is a post on his facebook page with him performing on Jimmy Fallon with a band named The Roots I think. Man what a shame, he can't play anything slow and arpeggios free. It's always those same licks over and over. Maybe too much cocaine fried his brain?


----------



## p0ke (Feb 11, 2015)

varjao said:


> He can't play anything slow and arpeggios free. It's always those same licks over and over.



My thoughts exactly. Plus his rhytm tone sucks balls, and the riffs are too generic. 

Have you heard his cover of Child in Time? It's absolutely horrible, he starts his uninspired arpeggio shit way before the solo starts in the normal version and then basically keeps doing that until the end of the song. The original version is long, but his version is even longer because of his super extended shitty solos... 



My favorite of his songs must be Rising Force, and even there I like the Hammerfall version more because, well ... the tone's just way better.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 11, 2015)

I agree about the Child in Time cover being kind of bad. But there's no way in hell I'd take the Hammerfall cover of Rising Force over the original. Joe Lynn Turner > Joacim Cans any day.


----------



## varjao (Feb 11, 2015)

I like his cover of Abba


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 11, 2015)

For God sake's guys, he doesn't want any donuts!!

On topic though, huge Yngwie fan, but hasn't put out an album that grabbed me since Facing the Animal.


----------



## USMarine75 (Feb 11, 2015)

I grew up listening to Rising Force and I thought his older stuff was pretty good.

However, hearing him butcher Voodoo Child with G3 changed my opinion of him forever. Blech. His playing (for me) has become nothing more than a meme for guitar douchebaggery and virtuoso playing at the expense of songwriting.

If I wanted to listed to tasteful arpeggios laid into well written songs I'd listen to Vinnie Moore or Jason Becker, not whatever Yngwie has become.


----------



## DLG (Feb 12, 2015)

varjao said:


> I like his cover of Abba




Mark Boals killed it.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 12, 2015)

if Yngwie farts in a cup,it will still be better than that last album....


----------



## oompa (Feb 12, 2015)

GoldenEagle0308 said:


> Dream Theater were innovators, but now they're boring. Petrucci is still an amazing guitarist, but everything sounds the same. Also, La Brie's singing sucks.



What? who did that? who did what?


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 12, 2015)

Yngwies song iron blues is probably the only one I can tolerate on spellbound. I just love his blues style and tasty while basic blues is so zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..

But I really hope he cranks out some good well thought out and planned material this time around. I know he won't but hey I can dream


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Feb 13, 2015)

zakk said something like yngwie is one of the best blues players he has heard,
but getting him to go in that direction isn`t in the cards.


----------



## RevDrucifer (Feb 13, 2015)

I read his book a couple months back. (Yes, it's everything you'd think an Yngwie autobiography would be). Once he started making money in the 80's, he thought he was all set and never paid attention to the business side of things. He had 2 managers that ripped him off hardcore because of his lack of attention. I think by the end of the 90's he was pretty broke but has been working his way back up.

He knows he can go out and book shows doing the same thing he's done year after year, to change his game up now would *hopefully* get some new fans and probably piss off the existing ones. Pretty big decision to make.

That said, the guy lives in his own world where he is king. The only person to get him to change his mind is his wife. His kid started a band and has been playing shows around here, he played up the street a few months back. I haven't seen any vid yet, but he looks like a little Yngwie/Blackmoore and his facebook comments show that he's following in his father's footsteps to a T.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 14, 2015)

Really? I had no idea Antonio was in a band. I wonder if he's anywhere near as good as yngwie.


----------



## p0ke (Feb 16, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> But there's no way in hell I'd take the Hammerfall cover of Rising Force over the original. Joe Lynn Turner > Joacim Cans any day.



Well, yeah, the vocals are weaker on the Hammerfall version, but the rest sounds better.


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 16, 2015)

He definitely needs a singer, preferably one who can help with vocal melodies, and can come up with decent lyrics.
While he doesn't need to hire Bob Rock or Michael Wagener, hiring _somebody_ with a fresh set of ears to help with the production would be a huge benefit. As someone said, Yngwie's hearing has to be shot after all those years in front of dimed Marshalls.

Wasn't it the last tour where Yngwie took up 4/5th's of the stage for himself, and confined the rest of the band to the last 5th? 

For the record, i gave up on his albums after "Odyssey"...


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 17, 2015)

p0ke said:


> Well, yeah, the vocals are weaker on the Hammerfall version, but the rest sounds better.



Nope.


----------



## DLG (Feb 18, 2015)

shadowlife said:


> He definitely needs a singer, preferably one who can help with vocal melodies, and can come up with decent lyrics.
> While he doesn't need to hire Bob Rock or Michael Wagener, hiring _somebody_ with a fresh set of ears to help with the production would be a huge benefit. As someone said, Yngwie's hearing has to be shot after all those years in front of dimed Marshalls.




none of this will ever happen. his ego is too huge.


----------



## DLG (Feb 19, 2015)

if Yngwie wants to save money on singers he needs to get with Deen Castonovo

dude is a beast singer. 



Revolution Saints Feat. Journey, Night Ranger, Ex Whitesnake/Dio Members: &#39;Here Forever&#39; Video - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## stuglue (Feb 19, 2015)

Hostile. Definitely hostile.

Gave up on his stuff at Fire and Ice when his songs just became vehicles for his solos.
I never rated him as a songwriter but of course the technical ability was jaw dropping, but after the pizzazz wore off I lost interest. At least Van Halen had the rhythm chops to make non musicians and musicians alike enjoy the music.
I always felt with Yngwie his audience was musicians looking for inspiration rather than enjoying music for what it is.


----------



## DLG (Feb 20, 2015)

dude literally drank himself to death

Former Yngwie Malmsteen Keyboardist Mats Olausson Found Dead In Thailand Hotel Room - Blabbermouth.net


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 20, 2015)

Yngwie is an amazing guitarist and great musician, a true guitar hero, a legend etc. He's also composed plenty of really good songs. But he is and has always been a douche, unfortunately. 




mr_rainmaker said:


> zakk said something like yngwie is one of the best blues players he has heard,
> but getting him to go in that direction isn`t in the cards.



Yeah, his tone when he does "the blues" (his version of blues) is sick, one of the best tones I've ever heard.


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 20, 2015)

p0ke said:


> Well, yeah, the vocals are weaker on the Hammerfall version, but the rest sounds better.



Sure music is completely subjective but I thought that Hammerfall cover (I've heard it before many years ago also) sounded like shit to be honest. Horrible guitar sound and playing and horrible singing. Drums were OK but thats the easiest thing to do in that song.


----------



## The Hiryuu (Feb 20, 2015)

I wouldn't call anything about the Hammerfall cover horrible, personally. Just inferior to the original in basically every aspect.


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 20, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I wouldn't call anything about the Hammerfall cover horrible, personally. Just inferior to the original in basically every aspect.



Come on, that last guitar solo was horrible, at least


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 20, 2015)

onefingersweep said:


> Sure music is completely subjective but I thought that Hammerfall cover (I've heard it before many years ago also) sounded like shit to be honest. Horrible guitar sound and playing and horrible singing. Drums were OK but thats the easiest thing to do in that song.



The drumming better be OK - it was the same drummer as the original: Anders Johansson.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Feb 20, 2015)

stuglue said:


> Gave up on his stuff at Fire and Ice when his songs just became vehicles for his solos.





They've always been vehicles for his solos...


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 21, 2015)

DLG said:


> dude literally drank himself to death
> 
> Former Yngwie Malmsteen Keyboardist Mats Olausson Found Dead In Thailand Hotel Room - Blabbermouth.net



WOW. Just wow. He was a fantastic key player. What a shocker. It would be nice to yngwie say a few kind words about him, at least


----------



## stuglue (Feb 21, 2015)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They've always been vehicles for his solos...



Yeah but that first album and Marching Out were listenable. He had some decent riffs


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 21, 2015)

troyguitar said:


> The drumming better be OK - it was the same drummer as the original: Anders Johansson.



Haha yeah, you know, I actually realized that after a while, I've totally forgot that he's in Hammerfall


----------



## starslight (Feb 21, 2015)

I think Yngwie's playing is pretty interesting even when he is just in full-on shred mode. 



Some of that stuff is incredibly rad. I'm glad he's still around and doing his thing, even if he's not making music I want to listen to 95% of the time.


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 21, 2015)

starslight said:


> I think Yngwie's playing is pretty interesting even when he is just in full-on shred mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of that stuff is incredibly rad. I'm glad he's still around and doing his thing, even if he's not making music I want to listen to 95% of the time.




The solo in that song is awesome 

The main lick is fairly challenging to play cleanly also


----------



## shadowlife (Feb 21, 2015)

stuglue said:


> Yeah but that first album and Marching Out were listenable. He had some decent riffs



As well as decent vocal melodies, especially on Marching Out...


----------



## Rawkmann (Feb 21, 2015)

starslight said:


> I think Yngwie's playing is pretty interesting even when he is just in full-on shred mode.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of that stuff is incredibly rad. I'm glad he's still around and doing his thing, even if he's not making music I want to listen to 95% of the time.




I actually saw Yngwie when he toured for this album. I don't know what it was but Yngwie REALLY stepped his game up in the late 90s. In fact Alchemy is probably my favorite all around Yngwie album, it has the perfect balance of shredding instrumentals and catchy songwriting. After that though it has been a steady decline. I actually thought Ripper was a fantastic fit but unfortunately Malmsteen thinks he can do it all apparently.


----------



## DLG (Feb 21, 2015)

Mark Boals really shines on Alchemy. Leonardo has to be one of the most difficult songs to sing in the history of metal. He nails it live too.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 21, 2015)

I bet yngwie can find a worthy singer within a 40 mile radius of where he lives that would sing for pennies! I just don't know why he doesn't try to recruit younger singers in their prime. Instead he opts for his keyboard player who is good, but not outstanding. There's plenty of bedroom singers out there that are better than Nick and yngwie himself that would love to tour with yngwie for next to nothing.


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 22, 2015)

Rawkmann said:


> I actually saw Yngwie when he toured for this album. I don't know what it was but Yngwie REALLY stepped his game up in the late 90s. In fact Alchemy is probably my favorite all around Yngwie album, it has the perfect balance of shredding instrumentals and catchy songwriting. After that though it has been a steady decline. I actually thought Ripper was a fantastic fit but unfortunately Malmsteen thinks he can do it all apparently.



I agree with that, Alchemy is his last good album IMO. I do like some of his songs he's done after that but as a whole album Alchemy is his last good one. His playing, as you say is very good on it also but I don't really agree with many people when they claim that Yngwie was only a really good and clean player in the early and mid 80's. In fact he was that through most of the 90's also, it's just that his tone changed. Yes sometime he might have been a bit sloppier but you have to take a few things in to consideration.

1.He had a drinking problem, and who knows maybe problems with more serious stuff than that also.

2.He had a terrible car accident that could've killed him, which destroyed his hand so he had to work extremely hard to be able to even play guitar again.

His playing is amazing on albums like Magnum Opus and Seventh Sign and there's plenty of good songs on there also. I don't think the critiscism that he was only good in the 80's is valid at all to be honest.

And he did write the arpeggio section of Seventh Sign when he was a teenager, before he even was signed and moved to the USA, at least most parts of it. So there's a little bit of 70's in that 90's song


----------



## starslight (Feb 22, 2015)

Seventh Sign is a fun album. Yngwie breaks out of his usual mold in a few places on that one, even getting a little bluesy and gritty on "Bad Blood."


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 22, 2015)

starslight said:


> Seventh Sign is a fun album. Yngwie breaks out of his usual mold in a few places on that one, even getting a little bluesy and gritty on "Bad Blood."



Hell yeah and I always thought Vescara did a great job on that album, his singing fits Yngwie's music really good I think.

"Never Die" is a good opener. "Forever One" is a decent ballad. "Crash And Burn" has a cool main riff and is a fairly good song all in all. "Brothers" is a masterpiece and the title track is also a good song.

A song like "Pyramid of Cheops" where Yngwie use a Gibson Flying V and goes for a heavier and slower sound, a little more "doomy". Yes thats true Yngwie actually did new things after 1990. 

He even did orchestral work in the mid/late 90's. That he did not do in the 80's.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 22, 2015)

Brothers is a very nice piece though u feel there's too many guitars layered in that track. I think Attack was his last solid album, but at that point the solos were already suffering because of his gargly tone and everything starting to sound the same


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 22, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> Brothers is a very nice piece though u feel there's too many guitars layered in that track. I think Attack was his last solid album, but at that point the solos were already suffering because of his gargly tone and everything starting to sound the same



Attack is a decent album, it has some good parts but the album is quite long and as a whole I think it's weak. It has plenty of songs that could've been left out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 22, 2015)

onefingersweep said:


> Attack is a decent album, it has some good parts but the album is quite long and as a whole I think it's weak. It has plenty of songs that could've been left out as far as I'm concerned.



That's how I feel about UTF. It has even more songs that seem to be just hodge podged together. but to me looking at his career, things started going downhill after Alchemy. As much as i love wteaw, the muddy production was a sign of things to come


----------



## onefingersweep (Feb 23, 2015)

guitarfan85 said:


> That's how I feel about UTF. It has even more songs that seem to be just hodge podged together. but to me looking at his career, things started going downhill after Alchemy. As much as i love wteaw, the muddy production was a sign of things to come



I feel like that about UTF also but I think the best songs on that album is better than on Attack.

My biggest problem with Attack and UTF is Dougie White, I really can't stand him.

I actually think Perpetual Flame is better than both Attack and UTF, mostly because of the singing.


----------



## Dreadge (Feb 24, 2015)

OK, all I want to say to Yngwie is that You need to kill Your EGO before YOUR EGO kills you! Get a grip on the ground and loose bad habits. Going from forum to all kind of places where you can leave a comment, and support your hero is kinda hard when its deleted all the time!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 24, 2015)

Well, do you recognize anybody in this picture, because these are the people on his new album.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 24, 2015)

Stripey Shirt Dude kinda looks like Varg. Now _that'd_ be a strange musical pairing.


----------



## DLG (Feb 24, 2015)

is that randy from lamb of god?


----------



## asher (Feb 24, 2015)

DLG said:


> is that randy from lamb of god?



Looks a lot like him, but... actually hard to tell. I'd be really surprised to hear that though


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 24, 2015)

MemphisHawk said:


> Well, do you recognize anybody in this picture, because these are the people on his new album.



Not sure of the first three guys, but to the right of Yngwie....

Yngwie (Guitar)
Ralph Ciavolino (Bass)
Patrick Johansson (Drummer)

The bald guy might be Michael Troy (keys) with a new beard...?


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 24, 2015)

TheShreddinHand said:


> For God sake's guys, he doesn't want any donuts!!
> 
> On topic though, huge Yngwie fan, but hasn't put out an album that grabbed me since Facing the Animal.


 
Thanks, now I want donuts!


----------



## guitarfan85 (Feb 24, 2015)

ArtDecade said:


> Not sure of the first three guys, but to the right of Yngwie....
> 
> Yngwie (Guitar)
> Ralph Ciavolino (Bass)
> ...



I really don't think that is Patrick....

Who knows what these people are here for. He didn't say they're helping him with his new album, he just said a new project.

Its hard to believe that yngwie, a guy who rarely collaboarates, would have 5 or 6 six guys work on the new album. Especially when he's been doing just about everything all by himself. Including drum programming, bass, vocals, mixing. BTW, I don't see Nick Marino here...


----------



## asher (Feb 24, 2015)

All that happens when _I'm_ on the toilet is posts like this one. I'd take the shred album instead!


----------



## starslight (Mar 11, 2015)

Another obscure Yngwie gem, in which the maestro gets Extreme:


----------



## p0ke (Mar 13, 2015)

The Hiryuu said:


> I wouldn't call anything about the Hammerfall cover horrible, personally. Just inferior to the original in basically every aspect.



Haha, looks like I'm alone with liking the Hammerfall version  I guess it might be because I heard that one first. Well, doesn't matter, we'll just have to agree to disagree


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 21, 2016)

Yngwie Malmsteen To Release 'World On Fire' Album In April - Blabbermouth.net



> I do all the lead vocals on it...








But yeah, reading the interview... Sounds like it's going to be exactly like Spellbound. Yngwie playing, programming, and producing.


----------



## ilyti (Feb 21, 2016)

Ugh.... not again. He needs to bring Ripper back, that was his last chance. Perpetual Burn had so much promise of good things to come, Relentless kept it up but didn't quite hit. Spellbound sounded like rejected demos for the two previous albums. And now we get more of the same.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Feb 21, 2016)

oh sure, whenever I necrobump a thread the thread gets deleted 

this album is going to be horrible and just embarrassing. I just know it. I regret buying spellbound so if this album is anything like that I will not be buying it.

I can't wait until the album art work is released, it's going to be another pouty lipped pose over a crappy photoshop backdrop


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Feb 22, 2016)

Unleash The Fury said:


> oh sure, whenever I necrobump a thread the thread gets deleted
> 
> this album is going to be horrible and just embarrassing. I just know it. I regret buying spellbound so if this album is anything like that I will not be buying it.
> 
> I can't wait until the album art work is released, it's going to be another pouty lipped pose over a crappy photoshop backdrop



Feeling exactly the same way.


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 22, 2016)

Wait, he doesn't have a singer yet again?
Honestly, I liked Doogie...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 22, 2016)

Yngwie Malmsteen Scraps &#39;World On Fire&#39; Album Title After Being Called Out By Slash&#39;s Bassist - Blabbermouth.net

Wow.

....ing wow.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 23, 2016)

Yngwie doesn't care for Slash's solo career...


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

Okay, I haven't heard much of recent Yngwie, but... I liked his vocal work on Unleash the Fury, so I'm not seeing a problem... Has he gotten worse since then??


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Feb 23, 2016)

if you like his vocals then you'll like this new record. just understand that you are in the minority


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

Unleash The Fury said:


> if you like his vocals then you'll like this new record. just understand that you are in the minority



I really didn't hear anything that offensive to the ears on Unleash the Fury. I've heard some crap vocals in my time, and, as long as he's staying in his natural register (and not trying to sing high like he did in the 80's) he sounds decent enough.

That's why I ask if he got worse after that one...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 23, 2016)

Yngwie's vocals are extremely weak compared to the guys he had in his band. His voice is too bluesy sounding for the power metal stuff he does. Sounds too much like Ian Gillan. 

The problem isn't just his vocals, it's that he's trying to do EVERYTHING in the band. Play bass, program drums, do all the mixing himself... Spellbound was pretty bad sounding, especially the drums.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2NyYKQcpI0


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yngwie's vocals are extremely weak compared to the guys he had in his band. His voice is too bluesy sounding for the power metal stuff he does. Sounds too much like Ian Gillan.
> 
> The problem isn't just his vocals, it's that he's trying to do EVERYTHING in the band. Play bass, program drums, do all the mixing himself... Spellbound was pretty bad sounding, especially the drums.




I'm really not hearing anything here thats any worse than what was on previous albums, except, I will agree the drums sound way too weak. Apart from that, the bass sounds fine (I can HEAR it, that's always a plus for me) the guitar work is... well, Yngwie, and if I had to really reach for a complaint, it would be that I miss Jens Johanssen's keyboard solos.

I think a better example would've been Poisoned Mind recommended off to the side... See, that's Yngwie outside of the blues wheel house and, yeah, it sounds weak over power metal. Not to say it's impossible to put bluesy vocals over power metal, but Yngwie probably isn't the one to do it. And that track, I feel, is much more poorly-mixed.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Feb 23, 2016)

Yngwie never really has re-invented himself at all. It's unfortunate, but true.
I think his first coffin nail was firing Joe Lynn Turner in the late 80's/early 90's. He's a strong vocalist, and a good lyricist. Together, they wrote good songs, not just backing tracks for Yngwie to solo over, but good songs. Ever since then, same album's over and over again, just with different singers. Ripper is great too, but I think that Turner is the stronger writing partner and at the end of the day, I'd rather have stronger songs with a lesser ranged vocalist than have a killer vocalist over mediocre songs.

Respectfully, just my .02 cents, having followed Yngwie since his first appearance in the Mike Varney column in Guitar Player magazine before Yngwie even joined Steeler.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Feb 23, 2016)

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Yngwie never really has re-invented himself at all. It's unfortunate, but true.
> I think his first coffin nail was firing Joe Lynn Turner in the late 80's/early 90's. He's a strong vocalist, and a good lyricist. Together, they wrote good songs, not just backing tracks for Yngwie to solo over, but good songs. Ever since then, same album's over and over again, just with different singers. Ripper is great too, but I think that Turner is the stronger writing partner and at the end of the day, I'd rather have stronger songs with a lesser ranged vocalist than have a killer vocalist over mediocre songs.
> 
> Respectfully, just my .02 cents, having followed Yngwie since his first appearance in the Mike Varney column in Guitar Player magazine before Yngwie even joined Steeler.



I will agree with you about Joe Lynn Turner. He's easily my favourite of Yngwie's vocalists.


----------



## Leviathus (Feb 23, 2016)

_I DOUGHNEAT DOUGHNUTS! _


----------



## DLG (Feb 23, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yngwie's vocals are extremely weak compared to the guys he had in his band.



all that needs to be said. 

it's like having 5-star chefs cook for you for 30 years and then going back to mom's kitchen, which isn't terrible, but isn't really something to get excited about eating.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 23, 2016)

DLG said:


> all that needs to be said.
> 
> it's like having 5-star chefs cook for you for 30 years and then going back to mom's kitchen, which isn't terrible, but isn't really something to get excited about eating.



Its more like eating food by 5-star chefs for 30 years and suddenly assuming you are now a five star chef by default.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Feb 24, 2016)

Yngwie is not 100% to blame for all of his inadequacies of the past 16 + years. His management is just shy of being on Sharon Osbournes level of being a maniacal queen bee, who sees to it that her husband is surrounded by groveling "yes-men" 24/7.


----------



## Fathand (Feb 24, 2016)

I respect your misguided opinions, but I will listen to this anyway. Yngwie rules. 

I'm in the minority, but I liked Spellbound. His "blues on speed" stuff is the best and I stopped nitpicking about sounds a while ago - I mostly listen to music nowadays either through my phones hands free set or tiny USB speakers - if the sounds aren't bad enough to irritate, they're good. And Spellbound's sound didn't irritate me.


----------

